# nastiest bar



## ossiferdawkins (Jan 5, 2002)

ok now that we've had most favorite protein/power bar...etc. whats the nastiest bar you've tasted? I would have to say that designer whey berrybar *hack* *hack* !


----------



## Pemburu (Jan 6, 2002)

I can honestly say that I've never had a protein bar that I've considered nasty.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Pemburu *_
> I can honestly say that I've never had a protein bar that I've considered nasty.



I agree.  I have had some that did not sit well.  Anything by Worldwide Nutrition.  Last time I had one of their bars, I was sick all day from it.    Same thing happened when I tried one of their pre-made protein drinks.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jan 7, 2002)

anything that says "for women" or heavy SOY - YUCK!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by MtnBikerChk *_
> anything that says "for women" or heavy SOY - YUCK!



Thanks for reminding me......BALANCE bars.  NASTY NASTY NASTY!!!!!


----------



## ssk (Jan 8, 2002)

I'd rather try to eat a frozen powerbar than eat a Balance bar. eew!


----------



## MAX (Jan 8, 2002)

I have this bar I bought just to try out its called Doctors Lowcarb Diet.....  its not the taste thats so bad but its like chewing ???  Well imagine putting a huge wad of chewing gun in your mouth then try eating a large table spoon full of peanut butter...


----------



## Rob_NC (Jan 8, 2002)

Original MetRx bars are like eating a mudflap off a semi.


----------



## Skyliner (Jan 12, 2002)

Sticky Chewy Chocolate Pure Protein bars. Sounds yummy huh? But the taste is 'better'.


----------



## ironman57 (Jan 12, 2002)

solid protein cherry vanilla and met-rx chocolate


----------



## crowman (Jan 13, 2002)

Original Powerbars, Ugh!


----------



## honeybee (Jan 15, 2002)

Ive only tried Myoplex, and it seems to be ok if you have a lot of water to wash it down with.


----------



## seyone (Jan 15, 2002)

there aren't any that I would say I enjoy but at the same time there aren't any that I can't stomach. I eat them for conveince not taste.


----------



## scott1963 (Jan 18, 2002)

I wouls agree with seyone  eat them because they are good for you not because they taste great but the addition of something to wash it down with is always a plus


----------



## Gabriel (Jan 18, 2002)

All the PURE PROTEIN bars


----------



## gopro (Jan 19, 2002)

I hate bars...too much smoke! Ohhhh, you mean protein bars...I don't like any bars that have a fruit flavor.


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2002)

Natures Best, Solid Protien, blueberry cheese cake is packaged puke.


----------



## MrWeightlifter (Jan 22, 2002)

I've tried several different flavors of the Designer Whey bars, and I'm not impressed with any of them.


----------



## SteveDeBeave (Jan 22, 2002)

Pure Protein=Pure Puke!

Specially that Lemon Shitfon........oh my god what do they put in those?

I just make my own now and plan ahead to have something with me from home.


----------



## GodLift (Jan 22, 2002)

I agree with seyone... convienience is why i have them...


----------



## hardlife (Jan 24, 2002)

i hate metrx, gotta have a gallon of water just to eat one


----------



## Mule (Jan 25, 2002)

Try the Cookies and Creme MesoTech bars there damn good. Hell my kid will even eat them. If your trying to watch the calories you should only consume one a day. BUt they sure take the cravings of sweets away.


----------



## gopro (Jan 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Mule *_
> Try the Cookies and Creme MesoTech bars there damn good. Hell my kid will even eat them. If your trying to watch the calories you should only consume one a day. BUt they sure take the cravings of sweets away.



Mule oh Mule...this post is about the nastiest bars, not the one's that are "damn good!" Time to go back to your cell, and think about what you have done


----------



## srblan (Feb 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Gabriel *_
> All the PURE PROTEIN bars


Word... They taste like pure evil...


----------



## CLPgold (Feb 9, 2002)

Soy One Lemon Mousse.  It brought tears to my eyes.   And I still finished the 2nd one I bought as soon as I was done the first so I wouldn't waste the darn thing.  

Other than that, all of Soy One's bars are super yummi.


----------



## Berel65 (Feb 9, 2002)

Twinlabs Power Pro Fuel Bar, tastes like chalk but they make up for it with their IronMan Bars.


----------



## hurtyhair4u (Feb 15, 2002)

They ALL suck . Not a good one on the market at all . I'll stick with the shakes !


----------



## rks1969 (Feb 18, 2002)

*nasty bars*

The Nitro Tech bars are some of the nastiest things on the planet.I've tried to choke them down ,but some things are just better left alone.All of them are bitter,putrid chunks of hell!!


----------



## gopro (Feb 20, 2002)

Well, someone likes these things. They are currently the fastest growing section of the supplement industry!


----------



## rks1969 (Feb 20, 2002)

I guess it's true that alot of bodybuilders really do eat things just for the "fuel". More power to them!!!


----------



## Chalcedony (Feb 20, 2002)

Personally I love the Pure Protein bars... and the nastiest has to be the regular power bar


----------



## nastybull (Feb 27, 2002)

myoplex bars pretty bad


----------



## jim (Mar 2, 2002)

the MetRX bars are the worst.  i used to make myself eat them, but it would eat it over an hour with lots of water


----------



## dase78 (Mar 6, 2002)

Pure Protein


----------



## jbp2k (Mar 6, 2002)

MetRx & IronMan bars


----------



## Mule (Mar 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Mule oh Mule...this post is about the nastiest bars, not the one's that are "damn good!" Time to go back to your cell, and think about what you have done




I thought I would give an example of a good one. Dont even want to mention the shitty tasting ones!!! Good God I hate pure protein bars.


----------



## gopro (Mar 7, 2002)

Personally I like Snickers...


----------



## Optimus (Mar 7, 2002)

Ummm... Designer Protein bars... definatley.  Isn't it I before E except after C?  I think I spelled it wrong.


----------



## Lightman009 (Mar 13, 2002)

I think most bars in general are pretty nasty.


----------



## big_lou (Mar 15, 2002)

chocalte chip M Tech bars are one of the best I've tried.


----------



## mesmall (Mar 16, 2002)

Nitro tech.....should be nitro yuk.


----------



## jeremy1122k (Apr 15, 2002)

nitrotech was pretty nasty


----------

